# Cayenne Pepper to repel pests?



## Diversified (Feb 13, 2010)

Have any of you used cayenne pepper to keep pests away from your plants? I had a neighborhood dog that used to like use the area around my back door for his bathroom. An old lady that lived near by told me to sprinkle cayenne pepper around and it would keep the dog away. I tried it and it worked great. I have also heard that it works to keep bugs away too.

I was going to try this for my outdoor plants this year. I was wondering what would happen if it gets on my plants though. Do you think it would hurt them at all?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a thread that has serveral members natural insect repellants http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38831


----------



## Diversified (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks. That thread is mainly about insects. My main concern are animals. I have 50 acres of woods that I am going to scatter my plants in and there are a lot of deer, turkeys, rabbits, coyote, etc... around here. I want to keep the animals away from the plants, but I don't want to completely chase them off my property. I was just wondering if the pepper would work as well with these animals as it does with dogs. I guess I'll just try it and find out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

Irish spring soap work as good as anything Tie fishing line 12 to 18 inches of the ground around the plants helps to DO NOT TIE FISHING HOOKS TO THE FISHING LINE. just causes unneeded pain and suffering to animals that happen to get into it. And you will most likely hook your self while taking care of the plants


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

I have used a mix of ground up cayenne, habenero, and jalapeno's mounded around my outdoor plants succsesfully for yrs....take a whiff of it and see if you would come back around!...lol


----------



## FUM (Feb 16, 2010)

Again, The best thing to keep critters like deer rabbets what not is Big Cat poo. If you have a zoo or a big game park in your area ask them for lion, cougar poo and hang it around your grow area. I have just made cougar sounds at night and all the critters were quiet all night long. Bingo, safe ladies can grow to make everyone happy. Green Blessings to you all, peace out


----------



## leafminer (Feb 18, 2010)

For outdoor wild grows, how about sowing a lot of the most powerful of all chilis all around? Mere contact with the chilis causes severe irritation. Thompsons Seeds have one that easily beats the habanero and is apparently classed as dangerous.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

My dad used to use a robot coupe in 50gal barrel drums, blend it with ghost chiles and spray it weekly in a zone around the crop. He said it worked great.


----------

